# What If!



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a '98 200sx se and i just got a great idea well to me it is i dont know what u guys will think.... i want people to be like DAMN when my cars pass's them up lol..... but any ways the reason im writting this is b/c.....i was thinking what if i molded R34 front lights to my car!!?? My friend has a pair laying around....but im not sure if i should do it? What do u guys think about that? Let me know what u guys think even if u guy think its a bad idea i rather have u my nissan buds to tell me then some HONDA guy lol............. -XNISMOB14X-


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

he just happened to have R34 lights laying around... he's gonna give them to you... IIRC those go for upwards of 700 dollars... and yes its been done before... and no I've never seen it done and still look good.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

LOL no hes not just going to give them to me....i need to give hime some $$$$ bust still its coo that he has some insted of my having to find them to buy them...... -XNISMOB14X-


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

unless your gonna mold r34 tallights in there i think it would look retarded.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

not to sound like a dick or anything, but anytime someone asks a question like this, then more than likely u shouldnt do it. Chances are(and i might be wrong) that u are not good with body work, u might know some ppl who are, but let me just tell u that this customization will NOT be cheap. Also, u better not put the skyline headlights and keep the car stock looking cuz that would be ghey, u better have an r34 front and other body work, and dont expect the headlights alone to have ppl going "what the fuck?!" when u pass by.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

damn aj :banhump:


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn thanks a lot guys


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup: to aj. i've seen one that looked real good on ebay, and another one that looked not so good. r34 front bumper is a must, and the taillights would most likely have to be like 1CLNb14's or my setup or the skyline tails to look cool=$$$$


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Custom work means lots of dollars and just imagine leaving your car at the shop for weeks! What will you use? 

and sorry to be frank about this but I think a Sentra will never be a Skyline...

When you overtake a real skyline, i doubt if the driver will be impressed


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Light are to big....*

Stick with something that fits the size of the car you start gettin really big items oin the car and it looks all goofy like a stretched out picture....


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

i know a guy that put r34 tailights on his 95 prelude and for the finish product it costed him 2200.00 and this was a 80% good deal like a "B"
the molds of the new metal wern;t covered up on the inside but the outside wasa mint so to anyone that wants to do this have a couple thousand to blow on headlighta or taillights 
or take the money and TURBO your car and you will go by them so fast, it won;t matter what your taillights look like



*just a thought*


mike


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

look for this kuyaprax dude around here, he did a front and rear r34 on his b14, he also has a cardomain site, i'll post it if i find it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


----------

